# 1995 Yam 90 2 stroke???



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

About how much would a 1995 yamaha 2 stroke electric, start, remote steering outboard cost in todays market. There is one with 630 hrs, 120-125 compression in all cylinders and it needs seals in the trim unit that runs but the owner wants 2k for it. I checked on NADA boats and it came up around 1200 bucks. I know NADA can be unrealistic but I am curious as to what this motor is actually worth.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

well sir you have a problem! There are virtually None of those motors on E-Bay and you are smack in the middle of Boating Season !

If you want it to keep that is not a bad deal If you think you will "flip" it you are probably mistaken 


All that being said if you wait until the end of boating season You may find a Motor for about that price with lower hours or newer but NOT right now ...

Just called my Dealer there is a 1999 150 Evenrude for about $4000.00 so call around and check ....


Just my .02

Dave


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

well it isn't for me so I can't really make the decision if it is worth it or not. That is for my buddy Matt to decide. I am just trying to help out in the search so he doesn't get a motor that he won't be able to use. I agree that 2k is fair if the motor runs well and passes a detailed inspection. It is for his pathfinder 17t so it is kind of experimental. Defintately not trying to flip it though. Thanks for the response. I will report back with more info as I get it.

Dave


----------

